# Thumbnail downloader ?



## Krigo (25 Dez. 2008)

Hi community,

ich woltle fragen ob ihr eine Möglichkeit kennt Thumbnails vergrößert runterladen zu können. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ihr bei 1000+ Bilder die alle einzelnd anklickt. 

mfg


----------



## Katzun (25 Dez. 2008)

hi Krigo,

am einfachsten ist der BH

http://www.scheisseichfindemalkeinen.de/page/?loc=bilderherunterlader&lng=de

super einfach zu bedienen und er unterstützt alle gängigen freehoster.

viele grüße
katzun

p.s. wenn du dir die erweiterung noch installierst Firefox/Seamonkey-Extension:
kannst du alles mit einem klick erledigen. der download dazu ist auch auf der seite


----------



## Krigo (25 Dez. 2008)

Vielen dank Katzun das klappt wirklich super.


----------



## DJAndreas (29 Jan. 2014)

Gibts sowas auch in aktuell ;-)

Und am besten auch noch für Chrome *g*


----------



## RhinoPopo (21 Feb. 2014)

Also ich benutze seit Jahren schon den "Bulk Image Downloader".

Der kostet zwar, ist aber sein Geld wert!:thumbup:


----------



## thialfi (17 Apr. 2014)

Ich nutze dafür BilderHerunterlader. Es gibt auch ein Plugin für Firefox.

BilderHerunterlader

Viele Erfolg!


----------

